# Army Logo



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

I made this for a friend to include in a memorial to his father. Presented to his mother.

I only did the carving, another woodworker built the beautiful flag case.


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Very nice... did you use a CNC?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Very nice Rick, looks great


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Well done, Rick. Can you tell us what bits you used?


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

very nice memorial.


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Excellent job. A well done tribute.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

Outstanding tribute. Very nicely done.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good job, Rick. Was that one of the Vectric models?


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

Yes, I did!


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

.250 90 Degree V Bit


----------



## politicaldog (Aug 11, 2015)

No John, just a Picture I ran through the software and cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Excellent job Rick and a good tribute.


----------



## Potowner1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Real nice job Rick. All you guys who rule your CNC's *ROCK*! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Roy Drake (Feb 10, 2014)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

The Army emblem looks great with the memorial box. You did a good job fitting and cleaning up the vectors.


----------

